# Power Scrape® By: Tink’s



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Power Scrape®
By: Tink’s
www.Tinks.com 




Many of you are aware and have heard of Tink’s and there ever so famous #69 Doe-In-Rut Buck Lure. But have you tried their Power Scrape® a synthetic buck lure designed to smell like an invading buck and can be used for the entire season. Used on natural or even mock scrapes to start your deer coming in frequently to your hunting area. 
When used with the Scrape Bomb it will dispense Power Scrape during daylight only. This is possible because the Scrape Bomb is designed to work only during changes in temperatures and barometric pressure. Power Scrape® can be used on natural or mock scrapes to condition deer to frequently return to your stand location. This revolutionary formula is designed to capture a buck’s curiosity in the early season and their drive for territorial dominance during the breeding season.
As suggested I began using Power Scrape two weeks prior to opening season and created 3 mock scrapes approximately 50 feet apart from where I was going to be hunting. Since I do not get to this spot very often I put a trail cam on one of the scrapes to see how soon deer would be coming in. One container will lasts up to 5 days. Initially, you want to prepare your area with a rake or whatever you choose to use and apply Power Scrape directly on the scrape and around the area. I also chose to put a dab on a stick above where the scrape was. Then re apply at least once a week throughout the rest of the season or each time you leave your stand.
I left the area knowing I would be back in a couple of weeks and allowed the trail cam to work and when I got back and pulled the SD card and viewed the pics I had found that a doe and a buck had come to it the very first night I had set it up. I was careful when putting them in not to spread my scent by wearing scent cover, gloves and rubber boots. This was great to see and also found that the deer returned up to and until the Power Scrape ran out. Also, note the Power Scrape does not go to waste. When it is humid or rains the product in the ground is reactivated which unlike other brands tend to cost you more money.
Power Scrape comes in a new 4 ounce squeeze Gel for 2012. Power Scrape also comes in a 16 ounce spray bottle, Combo pack containing a dripper and 4 ounce bottle and the Scraper Dripper 2 pack as well.
So, while preparing for your 2012 deer season I would suggest looking at the Tink’s Power Scrape and many of their other famous products such as the Miss November and Mr. October Inflatable Buck and Doe Decoys.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Is this stuff synthetic like Buck Fever?? I was checking that stuff out and it is highly overpriced. I wanted to try it, being that Buck Fever is not in stores, buy online only figuring most people would use the Tinks or Code Blue. Im gonna check out the Tinks scrape. Its cheaper and if synthetic, its just as good.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

It is synthetic... i used it last season and can't say it worked any better than the other products i have used.


----------

